# Doxycycline Antibiotic to treat Hydrosalpinx



## Dubaichick (Nov 25, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if they had success being treated with this antibiotic to clear hydro? I am due to take this when I start my Gonal F for 10days and at the time of egg recovery will aspirate the fluid. I read that this antibiotic can be embryotoxic so come ET will this be out of my system. Anyone know? Any info will be great. THanks.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Doxycycline is contra-indicated in pregnancy due to its effects on skeletal development and tooth discolouration effects generally. Skeletal development happens a few weeks into pregnancy. There are other defects and problems with pregnancy reported with doxyxycline exposures, but when analysed it is difficult to separate the background rate of malformations from the drug exposed cases. These exposures were later than the very early 1st trimester.

In a book on drugs in pregnancy and lactation that we use in pharmacy, there is a report of a series of cases of 43 births who's mothers were given 10 days of doxycycline in the very early first trimester to treat infection causing infertility, and all 43 live births were normal at 1 year.

It has a half life in the body of 18 hours. We usually say that a drug is undetectable after 5 times the half life. So in this case it will be out of the system completely in about 4 days.

Hydrosalpinx is embryo toxic and reduces success. It is best to get it treated. You clinic will know what they are doing.


----------



## Dubaichick (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Hazel for your information. I can relax now knowing that this will be out of my system come ET day if alll goes well. 



Hopeful Hazel said:


> Doxycycline is contra-indicated in pregnancy due to its effects on skeletal development and tooth discolouration effects generally. Skeletal development happens a few weeks into pregnancy. There are other defects and problems with pregnancy reported with doxyxycline exposures, but when analysed it is difficult to separate the background rate of malformations from the drug exposed cases. These exposures were later than the very early 1st trimester.
> 
> In a book on drugs in pregnancy and lactation that we use in pharmacy, there is a report of a series of cases of 43 births who's mothers were given 10 days of doxycycline in the very early first trimester to treat infection causing infertility, and all 43 live births were normal at 1 year.
> 
> ...


----------

